# Sticky  New RT2 ribbon tweeter $100



## Creative Sound

We are pleased to release our latest ribbon tweeter, the RT2 pure ribbon tweeter. This is not a planar or a Heil type but a corrugated woven aluminium honeycomb element which is slightly lower in efficiency but more robust with lower distortion.









The spec sheet
View attachment RT2.pdf
has dimensional and parameter details and also shows an alternative square face plate which is available, though in limited supply.


----------

